

Displaying RSS or Atom feeds in PHP with under 10 lines of code - phyxx
http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/55494.aspx

======
charlesmarshall
I'm going to have to be pedantic on this one...

13 lines of php (including the open & close tags) plus 1501 (including
comments) lines in the 'library' file .. or does the op think that libraries
don't count as its in another file?

